
Ask HN: Have you successfully solicited government projects? - chiefofgxbxl
Have you had success proposing a new project (<i>not one that was listed on a RFP&#x2F;grant page</i>) to a government at any level to obtain funding to develop it? Numerous government departments offer SIBRs and other grants, but have you been able to obtain funding for something that&#x27;s not covered by those grants? Who did you contact to start negotiations?<p>I&#x27;m curious because I have an idea that I would like to develop within my company for government-related software, but a quick search for relevant government grants to put together a prototype yields no results. I need to convince a (U.S.) state government that they should fund this, but what if there are no grants that would cover this?
======
injb
Getting money from a state govt without some kind of grant program sounds hard
(I work for a company that does a lot of state govt software contracts). Have
you ruled out private funding for your project? I can tell you that's where
most software products/services that state governments buy come from.

